
Foreign Exchange Company Travelex Systems Back Online; Customers Receive Refunds - eulid55
https://currencyscoop.com/foreign-exchange-company-travelex-systems-back-online-customers-receive-refunds/
======
lyri787w
I'm wondering how they are going to recover from this. They have been down for
2 weeks.

